# Adjusting height on a direct mounted pickup.



## playstopause (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, so i think i know the answer to this, but i want it validated by some of you guitar tech wizards.

I prefer pickups with rings for the look (i know, i know i'm probably the only one) but mainly for the fact that i like to fool around a lot with pickup's height as i try different settings on my amp.

Now, the problem is...

On my S-7420, pickups are direct mounted (FTR, it's a Duncan Custom in the bridge, wich is the one i have a problem with). I finally found a setting on my amp that i'm happy with... But the Duncan is WAY too hot at the height it's at. Way too harsh. It's about 3mm from the strings.

And changing settings on my amp and rolling down the volume knob on the guitar is not what i'm looking for. That won't do since it's the only guitar i'm having this problem with.

When the pickup got installed, the tech had to cut the pole-pieces screws since they were wayyyy too long (would have gone trough the thin S body... And i read about this prior the operation: not suposed to change much) and he even had to do a tiny bit of routing at the bottom of the pickup cavity so that it could fit in at a reasonable height from the strings.

So, the question is :

Is there any way of changing a direct mounted pickup height without having to do some more bottom-of-cavity routing? Thing is those S-7420 are quite thin...

I know i could put some pickup mounting rings but it would totally kill the look of THAT guitar (and also kill the purpose of a direct mounted pickup).

Thoughts?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2008)

edit: nevermind, i'm stupid

i hate the direct mount look. if it was ME, it would definatly be pup rings


----------



## noodles (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you may wind up having to drill seven small holes for the pole pieces to clear. IIRC that is the issue with Duncans in an S.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 5, 2008)

is it the Duncan mounting tabs that make the pickup sit up too high in the guitar? most Ibanez pickup routes are pretty shallow, making Duncans that have those "feet" on the baseplate stick up too far. maybe just route out 2 small areas for those "feet" to sit in . this isn't a problem with Dimarzios as they have a flat baseplate.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Could always try re-bending and cutting the "feet."

The pole piece screws can be trimmed to any necessary length, BTW.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 5, 2008)

i've thought about bending tabs like that before, but was worried they would snap.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far guys.



Edroz said:


> is it the Duncan mounting tabs that make the pickup sit up too high in the guitar? most Ibanez pickup routes are pretty shallow, making Duncans that have those "feet" on the baseplate stick up too far. maybe just route out 2 small areas for those "feet" to sit in . this isn't a problem with Dimarzios as they have a flat baseplate.



I think it's pretty much sitting flat at the bottom of the cavity... I would need to check this again. It's been in my S for a while now. 
Unfortunately, it wouldn't fix the "i want to mess around with the pickup height" part.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Feb 5, 2008)

I install brass inserts in my guitars with direct-mount pickups. Then you use machine screws to hold the pickup in. The nice thing about this approach is that you can change the height as much as you want without stripping the wood. You can also change the length of the screws you're using if you need to. This way you can use really short screws if you need the pickups to sit deep in the cavity. I would do this, trim the pole pieces, and bend the ears flat and re-cut them. I don't know that I'd suggest cutting up the pickup if you don't feel comfortable though.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. Thanks! 
Nah, i wouldn't do this myself... I'm too clumsy.  I'll have someone do it.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Feb 5, 2008)

Go here if you want to see what the insert looks like.

Chrisâ Evil Model I-6


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Chellee Guitars said:


> I install brass inserts in my guitars with direct-mount pickups.



That's a terrific idea.


----------



## stubhead (Feb 6, 2008)

Peter, where specifically do you get the brass inserts with matching screws? I have a P-bass with a pickup mounted on the long wood screws that are teetering on the brink. I've though about having to glue in some little wood risers, or making four little feet with layers of pickguard with a machine nut all glued together, but those inserts would be a perfect & quick fix.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Feb 6, 2008)

Unfortunately I have been getting them from a small electronics surplus store here in town. I imagine if you search the internet you can find a hardware site that offers them. The ones I've been using have a #4-40 thread. They shouldn't be too difficult to get. I found some at the following site:

391 Dubro Threaded Insert 4-40 (4). :: R/C DU-BRO Fasteners :: DU-BRO Products :: HOBBY OUTLET

The ones I've been using are press-in type, but these ones should work well. I've been using similar ones for my neck bolts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2008)

You could try shimming the neck, and raising the bridge. Would give you a little bit more room anyways.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Feb 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You could try shimming the neck, and raising the bridge. Would give you a little bit more room anyways.



Kudos! I can't believe it! It's so simple! I don't know why It didn't occur to me (or any of the rest of us). Do that! Then if you need more adjustment then you can do the other stuff. I think I glossed over the fact that we were just talking about the bridge pickup. It's genius! Thanks, JJ!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

Good idea indeed, but seems more complicated to _me_ (as the guitar set-up is perfect for now beside this issue).
I would need to :

1- Shim the neck. Raise the bridge.
2- Fool around with the pickup height to find its sweet spot with the new neck + trem height.
3- Lock the pickup's height, screw it in. 

But then, i can't change the height once again... So it better be at its sweet spot! Otherwise, i'd have to do it again.


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the inserts would still be a good idea. You may not have to alter the pickup though with the new neck angle and that would definitely be a plus.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Good idea indeed, but seems more complicated to _me_ (as the guitar set-up is perfect for now beside this issue).
> I would need to :
> 
> 1- Shim the neck. Raise the bridge.
> ...



If you were to take the pickups out and make the cavity deeper so you could get more distance from the strings to the pickup, you'd have to do that all anyways (with the exception of step 1 obviously).


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you were to take the pickups out and make the cavity deeper so you could get more distance from the strings to the pickup, you'd have to do that all anyways (with the exception of step 1 obviously).



True. But that's the one thing i'm affraid of : the pickup cavity goin' trough the body and reaching the trem's spring cavity. There's not much wood left. Those S are thin!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2008)

Hence shimming the neck being the easiest/best solution to avoid that


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

But i want to be able to adjust the pickup height once in a while (without taking the neck apart)! 
That's what i don't like about the direct mounted ones : they can't move.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2008)

Easy. Put compression foam underneath the pickups.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there is one already (as i said earlier, i need to take it out since it's been in that guitar for a while).

One thing i could do is remove it (+ the other operations Chellee and Noodles talked about), since i'd mostly like the pickup do go down (it's too close from the strings) but there's no room!

We'll find a way.  Keep 'em coming JJ!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 6, 2008)

as JJ mentioned foam will work fine and you'll be able to do all the adjusting you need. i actually use springs and foam on my guitars with direct mount pickups.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds good Ed. Also seems to be the easiest way around. Will try.

This thread is finally ready to fall into oblivion. Thanks guys!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 11, 2008)

where do you buy this kind of foam? i got my foam from the bottom of a single coil from an old RG


----------



## Edroz (Feb 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> where do you buy this kind of foam? i got my foam from the bottom of a single coil from an old RG



i use this type of foam. you should be able to find it at any hardware store.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 11, 2008)

I use a sponge and sometimes springs.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 11, 2008)

Foam is da way to go. I use foam under pickguard/pickup ring mounted pickups too to minimize external harmonics.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 11, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> I use a sponge and sometimes springs.




a sponge works fine too in my experience.


----------



## Hcash (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm about to make my guitar into a direct mount pickup... I came up with a way to do it. It's rather jerry rigged, but check it out when I post some pics. It will be in the "50 dollar guitar..." thread.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 11, 2008)

Hcash said:


> I'm about to make my guitar into a direct mount pickup... I came up with a way to do it. It's rather jerry rigged, but check it out when I post some pics. It will be in the "50 dollar guitar..." thread.



thats pretty easy to do....
Screw just has to reach into the body..


----------

